# Practice what you preach!!



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

A man was being tailgated by a stressed out woman on a busy
boulevard. 
Suddenly, the light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the
right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have
beaten
the red light by accelerating through the intersection.

The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in
frustration as she missed her chance to get through the
intersection,
dropping her cell phone and makeup.

As! she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and
looked
up into the face of a very serious police officer. The officer
ordered
her to exit her car with her hands up. He took her to the police
station
where she was searched, finger printed, photographed, and placed in
a
holding cell. After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the
cell
and opened the door. She was escorted back to the booking desk where
the 
arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.

He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up
behind
your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in
front
of you, and cussing a blue streak at him. I noticed the 'What Would
Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' License plate holder,
the
'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper Sticker, And the chrome-plated
Christian fish emblem on the trunk, Naturally...I assumed you had
stolen
the car."


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that one is funny even though its pretty true.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Funny, but true all too often


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Reminds me of some of our Neighbors!! :roll:


----------

